# Richard Wagner with Full score + Audio.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

A helpful list which I have used for study, but others may find it just as good for pleasure and viewing:

Das Rhinegold:





Die Walkure:





Tristan und Isolde:





Tannhauser Overture, and Paris Venusberg edition music:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Lohengrin Vorspiel:





The Flying Dutchman Overture:





Siegfried Idyll:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Also just for the record, all credits go to the uploaders of these videos, I didn't upload them, but I am just simply sharing them here for others.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

To the guestbooks with this.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> To the guestbooks with this.


And by that you mean?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

JamieHoldham said:


> And by that you mean?


Exactly what you think I mean.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> Exactly what you think I mean.


I have no idea. :lol:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Siegfried ! Gotterdamerung in full next I imagine.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

JamieHoldham said:


> I have no idea. :lol:


When you look on the home page of TC: the third item from the top "Composer Guestbooks". It will mean that all interested can easily find your valuable discoveries back under 'Richard Wagner'.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

TxllxT said:


> When you look on the home page of TC: the third item from the top "Composer Guestbooks". It will mean that all interested can easily find your valuable discoveries back under 'Richard Wagner'.


I see now... just needed clarifcation that it was the composer's guestbook and not anything else, thank you - will do so now.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Rienzi Overture:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This thread appears to be going down the toilet. Actually, I find no problem with the thread staying just where it is right now. However, I suppose the mods will settle the matter.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread is _temporarily_ closed so everyone can calm down a bit. There is certainly no problem with posting a very specific topic such as operas with scores in the Classical Music Discussion area or the Opera area. These do not need to go into the composer guestbooks area.


----------

